# battle with a projector



## crewcap (Feb 27, 2010)

today i will be runing tech for a battle of the bands and they have a projector for me to use any ideas....


----------



## RoccoD (Feb 28, 2010)

Get a VJ program like Livid Union or Arkaos. They can do really easy live video manipulation and have effects that sync to live music. But since this event is today, it would be hard to learn these programs quickly. Good Luck


----------



## avkid (Feb 28, 2010)

Windows Media Player visualizer.


----------



## Lotos (Mar 3, 2010)

avkid said:


> Windows Media Player visualizer.


 
Awww, c'mon now... at *least* Winamp Viz


----------



## OSnapple (Mar 3, 2010)

Man you can do all sorts of things, get some band images from their website and make a quick power point


----------



## Cashwalker (Mar 3, 2010)

C'mon crewcap, tell 'em what you ended up doing with it.... (it really was sort of ingenious)


----------

